# How to make a hot walker?



## Show Sebright (Apr 5, 2022)

Hello, we are trying to make a hot walker but we have no idea how. We can’t afford the pre made ones so we are trying to make it with what we have lying around. But our issues is the the animals don’t walk to walk. So they just stand there and stare at us. Please help. Any ideas?


----------



## Vienna_201 (May 28, 2022)

I know this is an old question. I'm curious what you came up with, and the purpose of wanting to fabricate a hot walker in the first place?


----------



## secuono (May 28, 2022)

I'm also curious. 
If it has a motor, you can train them to walk. 
FB groups might help. Lots of DIY people out there!


----------



## Show Sebright (May 28, 2022)

Well we have some very stubborn goats, and now my sheep. They will walk on a halter sometimes (the goats) the they all walk on their show collars very well. We are trying to get a treadmill now. My new sheep walks great on his halter.


----------

